# 4 th July



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4 th of July to all our American Friends.

Could not Q today owing to Catering Comittments.

This is what I cooked.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 4, 2015






55kG 122lb. Cooked for 10 hours, feed 120 people with Green Salad and RoastedBay Potatoes.

Hoping to do a Q Sunday, with Pork Tenderloin, 2.5kG 5.5 lb Salmon Cut Beef Joint.

Will post photos.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 4, 2015)

That looks amazing, I like the little "extra's"


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very impressed[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2015)

OK.Steve.  So you cooked another pig.  AND???  Just teasin my friend!  LOOKS GREAT!  My invitation must have gotten lost in the mail.  I am sorry I didn't show up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Da** FINE JOB Mate!  But you knew that.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 5, 2015)

No holds barred here - I cooked 4 sausages indoors in the oven. I did add some liquid smoke for authenticity though.

I don't really know what happened to yesterday. I took some extra anti hayfever tablets and the rest of the day was a bit of a blur


----------

